# Raw diet: pre-made food



## Arachnocat (Sep 21, 2009)

I recently bought some raw cat/dog food that my tegu loves. All the ingredients sound pretty safe for tegus. The only questionable ingredient is apple cider vinegar. There's not much in it, I assume it's probably used as a preservative. Do you guys think it's ok? Here is the full ingredient list for Nature's Variety raw food:

Chicken, Raw Ground Chicken Bone, Turkey, Turkey Liver, Turkey Heart, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseed, Chicken Eggs, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.

The food is sold in frozen patties and it's fairly cheap ($13 for 4lb bag which lasts a few weeks). I also add his vitamin suppliments to it along with some fresh fruit.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 21, 2009)

Arachnocat said:


> I recently bought some raw cat/dog food that my tegu loves. All the ingredients sound pretty safe for tegus. The only questionable ingredient is apple cider vinegar. There's not much in it, I assume it's probably used as a preservative. Do you guys think it's ok? Here is the full ingredient list for Nature's Variety raw food:
> 
> Chicken, Raw Ground Chicken Bone, Turkey, Turkey Liver, Turkey Heart, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseed, Chicken Eggs, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.
> 
> The food is sold in frozen patties and it's fairly cheap ($13 for 4lb bag which lasts a few weeks). I also add his vitamin suppliments to it along with some fresh fruit.



welcome to tegu talk sounds like a good mix for GUs lots of variety I found feeding my GUs little of every thing is best and they eat just about any thing. their is a few items like spinach which i know in iggys if feed all the time is harmful but probably nothing to worry about in the mix very small portions are in the mix . 
Jd


----------



## Turbine (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

My local pet store gave me a bag of the chicken flavor Raw Diet. I fed it to my tegu twice in a week, she loved it. My only complaint is that it gave her horrible diarrhea.
I was surprised because I give her a very varied diet. 

Justin


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 21, 2009)

Turbine said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My local pet store gave me a bag of the chicken flavor Raw Diet. I fed it to my tegu twice in a week, she loved it. My only complaint is that it gave her horrible diarrhea.
> I was surprised because I give her a very varied diet.
> ...



Justin GUs and people are alike I know every time i eat chinese I get diarrhea. canned dog I know will give GUs diarrhea and dogs to . little of everything is always better .
Jd


----------



## Turbine (Sep 21, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS, 

I agree with you, that is why I constantly feed my tegus a large variety of foods. 
I was just stating my experience with the product. Besides the diarrhea, I found the product to be very consistent with a processed food, almost foamy in texture. 
I don't believe that this food is quality enough to be fed to a pet tegu. But again this is of my opinion and I encourage others to make their own opinions. What works for some may not work for others. 

Chinese food doesn't give me diarrhea, Pizza Hut on the other hand ...well thats a different story. 

turbine


----------



## bubbategu2 (Sep 21, 2009)

I give my Gu Hissy Fit by Feed This, Inc! It's a raw cat food that is ground chicken w/ bone, sardines, chicken heart and liver, sweet potatoes, eggs, kelp, alfalfa, and water. No weird stuff, no preservatives. He loves it! Eats it out of the spoon! But it's not cheap $4.50 for 8oz. It's made here in Sonoma County, so that's cool


----------



## Arachnocat (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! The pet store I went to also had Hissy Fit. I might try that next time since it has less ingredients. I just liked that Natures Variety came in little patties that I could thaw one at a time for him. He did poop the next day after eating it but it seemed pretty normal. Sometimes when I give him mice a hard clump of fur comes out which worries me that he could get impacted, so he only gets a mouse as a treat every few weeks. Maybe this food will help keep him 'regular' :mrgreen:


----------

